# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Ember 3d printer resin

## Dcastelo

I have more ember 3dprinter resin than I will ever need in a lifetime.  I have Lots of IC-131v2 CASTING resin, a good amount of PR-48 CLEAR, and some PR-57 BLACK.  This resin is technically expired by the label but I still use them on a daily basis with no issues.  Since it is expired I am selling them for $40 a liter ($120 New).  I  am pretty sure this resin can be used in lots of other printers, I know for sure the black works in DWS machines.  The ember uses a 405-nm led to cure the resin so as long as your printer is the same it should work. 

willing to ship-  will give price breaks for multiple bottles.

----------


## Dcastelo

Still Available, Price is now $30 OBO

----------


## csoffice65

told by those who lived it with him

----------

